# New Bike Tattoo



## giantrider (Apr 12, 2004)

Just got my first bike related tattoo. I have 5 other tattoos, but this is the only bike related one. Not quite done yet. I wanted to do it all in 1 session but ran out of time after 3 hours. Needs about another hour or so to finish the shading. Anybody else have any, post 'em up.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

*sorry,skinny tires*

passing on the left


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

been posted before, but its a cool site. so here it is again.
http://cyclingtattoogallery.blogspot.com/


----------



## giantrider (Apr 12, 2004)

cool site, thanks for the link.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

....


----------



## mtnbykr©™ (Jan 6, 2004)

mine is my avatar.


----------



## SeanL (May 4, 2005)

No tattoos for me. Someone gets near me with a needle, and they obviously are out to get me, and therefore I will defend myself.


----------



## j944 (Feb 24, 2006)

hollister said:


> passing on the left


None that are bike related. But, yours are :thumbsup:


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

giantrider said:


> Just got my first bike related tattoo. I have 5 other tattoos, but this is the only bike related one. Not quite done yet. I wanted to do it all in 1 session but ran out of time after 3 hours. Needs about another hour or so to finish the shading. Anybody else have any, post 'em up.


one of my friends got a chain ring in the same spot, now he hates it.


----------



## giantrider (Apr 12, 2004)

08nwsula said:


> one of my friends got a chain ring in the same spot, now he hates it.


i'm not worried about it. My first was 8 eight ago. I put alot of thought into my tats and don't have any regrets about any of them. .


----------



## PeterMiller (Jan 13, 2004)

Mine is my avatar, too.


----------



## Matt22 (Dec 6, 2004)

*itsme*



hollister said:


> been posted before, but its a cool site. so here it is again.
> http://cyclingtattoogallery.blogspot.com/


I'm on there, cool site...


----------



## Mr. GT (Jan 17, 2004)

mine is also my avatar.


----------



## djcrb9 (Jan 13, 2004)

giantrider said:


> i'm not worried about it. My first was 8 eight ago. I put alot of thought into my tats and don't have any regrets about any of them. .


I've got some tattoos, but none that are bike related... yet. Cool design, it looks good.


----------



## cuvier073 (May 22, 2012)

I have a couple tattoos already. My only bike related ones are pure scar tissue, so far.


----------



## SavagePudDin (May 21, 2012)

Looks Good Giantrider!!


----------



## Copperhed51 (Feb 3, 2012)

I have one, but can't post it because I need a post count of 10. Cool tattoo though!


----------

